# Final question before my BMQ



## 031RCR (31 Oct 2005)

Hey guys,

I am headed out this Saturday, and I am just making the final preparations before I go.  I do have a question however.  

In the booklet they give out about CFLRS there is a contained list of things that I will need to bring.  This list says that I will need both indoor, and outdoor PT shoes. I have already hit the running room and have got some good runners, but do I really need the second pair that they recommend? It was my understanding that you were issued shoes at St. Jean?

Thanks guys.


----------



## GregC (31 Oct 2005)

Hey RCR, I'll be seeing you shortly in St Jean.....

As for the shoes, it's my understanding that the indoor PT shoes will be for use in the gym, and from the PT videos I've seen they are doing alot of side to side, as well as pure running and push/sit up movements. Therefore a good cross trainer that will support your foot/ankle properly in lateral movement is important to preventing injury.

I shelled out some good cash for a pair of pure runners, and due to their lightweight and minimal ankle support, I would not dare wear them for serious cross training activities. So I picked up some good cross trainers as well, I looked at it as potential injury prevention.

Hope I've helped a bit, see you at the Mega.


----------



## RangerDave (31 Oct 2005)

Just make sure that you try out your new shoes before you get to St Jean. There are always a few recruits that put on a brand new pair of runners for the first time on the first morning PT and end up injured and re-coursed. Good luck in St Jean.


----------



## 23007 (1 Nov 2005)

and you DO NOT want to use the shoes they issue you on base. They are terrible, I threw them out the first day I got them...


----------



## Criscuit (1 Nov 2005)

031 RCR,  GregC,   I'll be seein you two in Saint-Jean!!!   It's gonna be a blast, folks!  I'm at the airport for 7:40 in Montreal.  Talk to y'all then!


----------



## bojangles (3 Dec 2005)

I second that motion...you DO NOT want to use the issued shoes you get in basic. You are better off wearing bricks on your feet. I say get two pairs of shoes, you will need them eventually anyways. For layout during my 3's we have to have our PT shoes and they must be clean...no rocks in the soles of them or anything like that. I use my indoor ones for layout and keep my outdoor ones with my civie stuff.


----------



## Big Foot (3 Dec 2005)

The issued shoes are nicknamed "the CF Cripplers" for a reason. I, like the others, reccomend not wearing them. Unless you like pain...  If that's the case, it's none of my business.


----------

